# Pet Photography



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

My pet Photography.


Close up by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Isla by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Maisy, Matty & Zara by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Sad eyes by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Jock by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


I got it.... by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Lucky by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Happy dogs by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Look into my eyes... by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


You can't just have one! by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


My goofy dog having fun.... by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Kyro by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Lucky by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Soggy Dog by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr

I have done a few photoshoots for different rescues in Scotland for free.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

What fantastic pics!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Is it your photo that is on the fish4dogs final list?
I liked that one 

Beautiful pics love the gsd in the water best


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Is it your photo that is on the fish4dogs final list?
> I liked that one
> 
> Beautiful pics love the gsd in the water best


Thats my rescue GSD Zara and she will be 7 in September. 

Which competition?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

This one
now I have looked properly I see they are different
Welcome to Facebook


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> This one
> now I have looked properly I see they are different
> Welcome to Facebook


Not mine... I thought I had entered a competition and forgot about it there... lol

I haven't entered any photo competitions, apart from the fun ones to raise money for rescue animals.... But maybe I should!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

You definitely should :thumbup:


----------

